# they love eachother already



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dillon and Sam are getting settled for the night and already starting to cuddle together to sleep (although this was more Sam's doing than Dillon's i think lol)





























then Sam told Dillon the BEST place to sleep in the house....











i am in LOVE with my dogs


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sam looks so happy to have a new buddy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh those pictures are priceless. He is fitting in so well and Sam just looks so happy. Great pictures Marlene.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

too cute, you must be so happy Marlene


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So great that they get along together.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw that is very sweet! You lucked out!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow... no adjustment period needed at all for these two!! It's great to see them getting along so well... and I love how Sam is sleeping with his arm around his big brother-- too cute!! I look forward to seeing lots more of these boys!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

This is awesome..Monster won't snuggle with any of his buddies...great pics. Can't wait for Day three pics!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

aww! they're so cute together! looks like Sam is enjoying having a friend to play with. 

I'm so glad it all worked out for you!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Seeing them together like that must make it all feel worth it to you. I am sure Sam will enjoy and love his new brother.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like Dillon has settled in well!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Too precious for words. I'm glad they are getting along SO WELL!

Angie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They look the best of friends - so happy for you all.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

they look like there getting along great wot a lovely pair!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

man... Dillon has one shiney coat!!! He's gorgeous!!!! And looks sooo comfy in that last pic!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So glad they get along so well. It must be so much fun watching them play


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am glad Sam is making Dillon feel right at home and is enjoying his new buddy. Dillon looks so relaxed snoozing on the couch. It must bring a big smile to your face.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so Sam LOVES his brother... Dillon is still a little iffy on him.. but he tolerates Sam's cuddle advances lol this morning Jeff called me into the bedroom and said "hey come here really quietly!" so i sneak in and see the 3 of them snuggled on the bed, Sam had his head on Dillon's back, they looked so cute! of course as soon as i look in the doorway, the dogs jumped off and came running towards me, tails wagging... note to self: carry camera AT ALL TIMES. lol 

i did snap a few snots of them snoozing on the floor this morning after breakfast... see my new sig pic 

another fun day off with my boys!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How wonderful that they are getting along so well. I'm sure they're both very happy together.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pictures! I am glad that they are settling in together so well.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> so Sam LOVES his brother... Dillon is still a little iffy on him.. quote]
> 
> How is Sam iffy??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dillon's just less than thrilled when Sam gets right in his face and starts licking his ears and stuff lol he doesn't do anything, just sits there while Sam goes to town snuggling up to him with his tail wagging and Dillon just looks like "ahh.. dumb kid..." lol oh well


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Mi casa es su casa


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Awwww. Sweet pics.


----------



## fallen_angel727 (Feb 25, 2007)

it's so great that they're friends, the look pretty content with each other


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I love the sig pic...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am so glad that Sam has a new best friend. Must make you feel so good that they get along so well. Wheew!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dillon has been especially sleepy today... i think Sam gave him a good workout yesterday. off to play in the yard with them again right now..


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

> i am in LOVE with my dogs


Awww...Marlene you should be!!


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

I love watching this story unfold everyday. I can't imagine a better case of "destiny" than this one.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwww brotherly love  doesn't get much better than that, love your siggy pic too


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Too sweet, love the pictures!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What buddies do best...snuggle, even if it may be a bit apart...Adorable pic's Marlene. Give em BIG Hugs!!


----------

